# Raw hide for puppy?



## Jester966

When I bring our 8.5week gsd pup inside, I have been having him sit then wiping his feet with a towel every time. He has be fine with it until the last few days, now always tries to bite my hand. At first I was able to give him another toy to chew on instead and that worked great, but now he refuses to chew anything other than my hand when I'm wiping him. So I tried a raw hide bone, and it worked great - I was able to wipe him again with no problems while he chewed, then I took it away a couple of minutes later.

Someone has told me though that puppies should not have raw hide. So is that true? Or is what I'm doing ok, since he only has it for a couple of minutes at a time, about every hour or two?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc

Yes it's true. Rawhide is bad. Chemicals....  !!


----------



## 4paws-up

Id be insane if i did not use them. There is controversy to all treats - rawhides included. I say you need to know what kind of chewer you have- some dogs gulp and that is hazardous. Back in the day my first 2 dogs would have the "sticks" cause they are small dogs and those things last forever (for them) the bigger dogs devour them much quicker. I say as long as you are there and there is water available then go ahead. They do help clean teeth. Also good to know the doggie choke heimlich manuever


----------



## Jester966

Thanks. I'd still like a few more oppinions if possible. Is there a good alternative though? He won't take his nylabone either (even a chicken flavoured one).


----------



## jesterjigger

My puppy likes rawhide a lot too (see signature picture, lol), but we discovered a blue nubby Nylabone that she likes almost as much, so we've replaced the rawhide with that. We still have some rawhide left, but haven't needed to resort to it yet. Just make sure your puppy is supervised closely when chewing on it, chemicals aside, they can tear off pieces of the rawhide and eat them, which I would imagine could block their intestines or choke them. 

My puppy also likes dried sweet potato sticks (they look like crinkle cut french fries), they're preserved with rosemary and other natural things, so no chemicals. They last her quite a while too.


----------



## Corteo

Raw hide gave Sobaka diarrea. She likes her Nylabone...try putting peanut butter on yours.


----------



## libbyanddarci

Nylabone makes chewable bones specially designed for puppies. They are better for their digestive systems. My girls go nuts for them! They are great bribery tools


----------



## MissMutt

No rawhide here ever. They get gooey way too quickly and my dog gets possessive of them. I prefer the natural things. Bully sticks are a big favorite around here and you can get them cheap online. We've also tried beef trachea.

Frozen kongs also work. I'd say there are many better alternatives to rawhide.


----------



## heykristy

I've given my dog rawhide daily for 4 years now. I've read things good and bad about rawhide. It works for me. We also do a frozen yogurt stuffed Kong. We change up things here and there but always get rawhide. 

I had to retrieve a rawhide strip from my most recent foster. I thought he has finished and then noticed that he was acting strange. I opened his mouth and there is a little less then half a strip in the back of his throat. That was the one and only time that happened but I would certainly only do rawhide with supervision.


----------



## skelaki

Rawhide, other perhaps than Roarhide or pressed rawhide made in the US and only given under strict supervision, is something I just won't chance due to (1)chemicals used such as formaldehyde, and (2) the chance of a blockage that could result in expensive surgery be necessary. In my opinion there are just too many other better choices for treats to risk it.


----------



## jesirose

Even professionals who say rawhide is okay for adult dogs say not to use it with puppies. Try a kong or a treat that says it's made for puppies.


----------



## Jester966

Thanks for the responses. Rawhide will be going in the garbage, I'll have to find something else he likes.


----------



## wvasko

Jester966 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Rawhide will be going in the garbage, I'll have to find something else he likes.


Excellent because that's a decision that if it doesn't help you (cause some dogs never have problems) it won't hurt you. If it does help you, you just won't know about it because your dog will be safe. I think safe is good.


----------



## ladypeace82

Now I didn't read everything everyone said. So I'm sure you got some great advice and I'll be repeating someone. 
Rawhid is horrible. It sticks to their intestines and fermiates (sp?) in there. Meaning it rots while hanging for most likely the life of your dog. Building and building more in there as more and more are eaten. Then digestive issues arise. 
Dried pig ears or pig skin done up just for doggies. Best thing ever.


----------

